# Girls und Panzer



## Kurokami Medaka (May 16, 2012)

Girls und Panzer
​


> According to the official website, an original TV anime "Girls und Panzer" was announced. The director is Mizushima Tsutomu and it will be a school military battle action anime.  A manga adaptation will be serialized in Comic Flapper magazine from June.



Synopsis:



> In the world, the manipulation of tanks (Sensha-do) is one of the traditional martial arts especially for girls. Miho doesn't like Sensha-do and moves to Oarai Girl's High School. But the chairperson of the student council orders Miho to participate in the national Sensha-do championship.



Source




Staff:

Director: 
Series Composition & Scenario:  
Original Character Design: 
General Animation Director & Anime Character Design: 
Military Supervisor: Nogami Takaaki(Upotte! Strike Witches)

Production Studio: 

Cast:

Miho Nishizumi: 
Saori Takebe: 
Hana Isuzu: Ozaki Mami
Asako Reizei: 

Character Designs:






[YOUTUBE]SIrMJSX6lbw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 16, 2012)

Hmmmm, not sure if want to watch, i'll keep an eye on this.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 17, 2012)

Updated first post with synopsis, staff, cast, studio and trailer.


----------



## reaperunique (May 17, 2012)

> In the world, the manipulation of tanks (Sensha-do) is one of the traditional martial arts especially for girls



Really now? At least they didn't make it even more horrible by, say, putting in a young boy named shinzo that is the only male in the world that can drive a fucking tank.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 17, 2012)

Oh it's one those, where only girls can do it or at the least it's primarily for girls. I'm with reaperunique though if they had put in some dude because he's the only guy that could drive a god damn tank i'd pass immediately.


----------



## reaperunique (May 17, 2012)

Now that I've actually watched the PV I'm sure I'm NOT going to watch this.


----------



## Kellogem (May 17, 2012)

I bet this is going to have the most complex story and characters ever..

at least art and animation looks decent.

sometimes I feel like they have a program for creating animes like this, like type in the words "moe" "girls" and "tanks" and it creates an anime for you.


----------



## reaperunique (May 18, 2012)

Holy shit, I think that could actually be possible


----------



## Kirito (May 18, 2012)

oh lawd, another supposed "deconstruction" of the TANK GENRE, just wait for the moe ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) to mention this


----------



## Golden Witch (May 18, 2012)

Kell?gem said:


> sometimes I feel like they have a program for creating animes like this, like type in the words "moe" "girls" and "tanks" and it creates an anime for you.



Nah.It's a tank full of Manatees picking up idea balls.


----------



## Kellogem (May 18, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Nah.It's a tank full of Manatees picking up idea balls.



might be, but for some reason the "girls", the "moe", and the "generic mc" are always a given, so the manatees dont have much to pick from.

I think the remaining balls are "gun", "tank", "club", "ghost" and "music".


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 27, 2012)

Anime to start in october.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 27, 2012)

....Yay?


----------



## Revan21 (Aug 9, 2012)

PV2

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcv3fLTlD-k[/YOUTUBE]


Usagi Team, in a pink tank


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 9, 2012)

It'll throw their enemy for a loop, for sure.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 9, 2012)

A pink fucking tank? Really?


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 10, 2012)

Well, at least its not "girls who ARE the tanks" ala upotte!!

Althought it would at least open up the way for some inuendo involving "driving" or "riding" the girls around 

If im hard up for new anime to watch, i'll at least give this a try. Not going bet on much, though.


----------



## Muk (Aug 11, 2012)

..... where are the panzerfausts


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 11, 2012)

I see what you did there.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 29, 2012)

CM:

[YOUTUBE]rSe_9CnIUQ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Muk (Oct 9, 2012)

didn't expect them to throw in german into v2 

and omg first 5 min = tease 

i wanna know the out come of that battle


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2012)

I absolutely enjoyed the first episode. It's difficult to screw things up when you introduce cute characters all with likeable personalities. I had a feeling the first few minutes wouldn't represent the entire series. The story gives off more of a slice of life vibe surrounded by tanks and tank battles.

The student council's film for the Panzer came off as your typical war propaganda. Let's see, they promised health, wealth, love and the admiration of everyone around you, etc... I'm surprised they didn't promise eternal life since they pretty much offered everything else if you decided to join 


I love how the camera panned out and revealed the entire area was on top of a large naval ship. I didn't see that coming. 

Looking forward to future episodes.


----------



## Payapaya (Oct 9, 2012)

Not bad.  I look forward to future episodes.  Though I am only going to watch v2.  

I'm going to take a guess and say that this series will be 13 episodes long?  I am not sure if I can see it being longer than that.  Do you think our love-able heroine will have to duke it out with her older sister in a competition towards the very end?


----------



## Muk (Oct 9, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> I absolutely enjoyed the first episode. It's difficult to screw things up when you introduce cute characters all with likeable personalities. I had a feeling the first few minutes wouldn't represent the entire series. The story gives off more of a slice of life vibe surrounded by tanks and tank battles.
> 
> The student council's film for the Panzer came off as your typical war propaganda. Let's see, they promised health, wealth, love and the admiration of everyone around you, etc... I'm surprised they didn't promise eternal life since they pretty much offered everything else if you decided to join
> 
> ...



i loved the camera angle in the first 5 mins  first person tank view was awesome. totally awesome

i hope we get to see the result of that battle


----------



## Revan21 (Oct 9, 2012)

Payapaya said:


> I'm going to take a guess and say that this series will be 13 episodes long?



12 or 13, since  are up for pre-order.

The  will include a 12 minute "Water War" OVA as well


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 10, 2012)

My god this is fucking stupid even for me. I mean why in the *fuck *is it set on an aircraft carrier? Jesus christ....still gonna watch it though. Just might be I actually drop an anime for once though.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 10, 2012)

Lmao, oh gosh that introduction video. I like how they took the subject and reported it as a way to practice some pose and a way to study "what it means to be a woman." xD Whut, I clearly need to study it. And oh gosh, the perks for being the top! Would anyone even need to go to classes at that rate.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 11, 2012)

Why in the hell is everything taking place on a giant air craft carrier? Reminds me of the begining of horizon..

Im not sure about this one, to be honest. It wasnt horrible, but it wasnt great either. Might end up dropping this one, but ill give it a cple more eps, see how it gets going.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 12, 2012)

Maybe that will be explained.   Maybe it would be something like Chrome Shelled Regios, and you got city states competiting against one another for resources?


----------



## Revan21 (Oct 13, 2012)

So girls need to drive tanks to become elegant women and ideal housewives, huh? And some people thought Strike Witches were dumb 

I was surprised at the quality character designs, and how good the overall art is in this series. Even the CG tanks looked good during the simulation part of the intro scene.

I wasn't too fond of the plot though. Coercing someone into doing something, especially when she clearly has a trauma involving that activity, I find it resentful 

And really, what's with the carrier?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey now, Strike Witches makes more sense than this


----------



## Revan21 (Oct 13, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Hey now, Strike Witches makes more sense than this



That's what I said 
At least they have a valid reason to do the stuff they do.

But I see this is more of a club-anime, not war


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2012)

The instructor sure knew how to make a flashy entrance. Boy, I felt sorry for the principal's car that was bowled over and demolished by the instructor's tank 

I can't believe the instructor had everyone jump right into a mock battle without any prior knowledge concerning operating a tank. I know that full immersion is often used to get people quickly up to speed but it might end up endangering people in this case 

In any case, it looks like Miho's reputation already has the other teams gunning for her right off the bat...at least that appears to be the case.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 16, 2012)

Commie's latest release says that there are 2 sub tracks to choose from. Im assuming the 2nd one uses allot less german.. how do i switch the tracks?

If it involves getting extra programs and what not, then im not going to bother. I'll just tolerate the 1/4 german words in place of english until i drop the anime.


----------



## Muk (Oct 16, 2012)

media player classic,
right click, navigate, subtitle language, chose subtitle

oh man this show is awesome 

---
god damn it the suspense is killing me, ima gonna read the manga


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 16, 2012)

Thankie.

Guess ill have to manually switch it every time i watch the ep. Ah well


----------



## Revan21 (Oct 16, 2012)

After all the thought they put in the actual operations of the tanks (I never new the commander is supposed to kick the driver as a signal to which way to go) the exercise was rather thoughtless. They could hardly even start them up, and then in the next scene they were already shooting at each other. btw, what happens if someone takes a direct hit from those rounds? 

Finding the tanks was also a bit silly, especially the one that was stuck in a cave at the middle of cliff. How on earth did it get there? 

The instructors entrance was flashy and awesome  She even flattened the principle's Ferrari(?) in the process


----------



## Muk (Oct 16, 2012)

the kicking thing only works with japanese type 89 tanks. the panzer 4, her legs are actually too short to do it efficiently xD

you see that how she's swing her entire body to kick her shoulder xD

they use a stick instead of the leg xD


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 16, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> The instructor sure knew how to make a flashy entrance. Boy, I felt sorry for the principal's car that was bowled over and demolished by the instructor's tank



That was a hillarious moment!   Especially when the instructor backed into it for good measure!  



Kira Yamato said:


> I can't believe the instructor had everyone jump right into a mock battle without any prior knowledge concerning operating a tank. I know that full immersion is often used to get people quickly up to speed but it might end up endangering people in this case



I know, shouldn't you teach them how to drive a tank first?   Tanks aren't something you can just start driving off the bat, they are a bit more complicated than the average car.   Especially the older ones.



Revan21 said:


> After all the thought they put in the actual operations of the tanks (I never new the commander is supposed to kick the driver as a signal to which way to go) the exercise was rather thoughtless. They could hardly even start them up, and then in the next scene they were already shooting at each other. btw, what happens if someone takes a direct hit from those rounds?
> 
> Finding the tanks was also a bit silly, especially the one that was stuck in a cave at the middle of cliff. How on earth did it get there?



I thought they used headsets to communicate with the driver than kicking them.

And yes, that one getting stuck in a cave was rather a WTF moment.

As for those rounds, I think they were non-explosive.  Because given the start of Episode 1, I got the impression these are war games, not actual battles.


----------



## Payapaya (Oct 17, 2012)

An enjoyable episode.  They had a Easter egg hunt, only they were searching for tanks.  I do admit that they found some of the tanks in the most unlikely of places.  Mad props to the mechanic club that got those bad boy/girls running.  They go from being a mechanical disaster to a mean fighting machine. 

That instructor. 

Who is gonna get a set with that action in it. 

They already are diving head first into _combat_, and it seems our main cast is in trouble with multiple teams gunning for them.  It also appears they will be getting their 5th member, that is of course they don't run her over.  It's not a bad idea to take a nap in a forest, unless you have a mock battle with tanks going on. 

I look forward to watching future episodes.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 17, 2012)

They seemed to get the hang of things fairly quickly, I guess that's ok, saves us time. The tanks themselves have to be loaded with non-lethal rounds, even a dud round that breaks the armor will create shrapnel that would shred the girls, tanks aren't impervious after all. 

If nothing else all the tank porn is awesome, oh and the Instructor's entrance was badass


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 17, 2012)

lol, oh I'm sure tanks get misplaced all the time.  I laughed at where some of them got abandoned. I don't even know how the one in the cliff would have gotten there. Loved the answers for figuring out how to operate a tank, I'm certain google would be of great help. xD I pictured one of them just accidentally driving off a a ledge after all the crashing around.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 23, 2012)

Wish they'd explain why portions of the population are living on giant aircraft carriers.

Still not sure about this anime, its not really grabbing me, but its not so horrible that i want to drop it, either. Guess it'll just be something to watch to help pass the time, ect.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2012)

Mako has some incredible reflexes to be able to dodge a tank that's barreling straight into her without even looking away from the book she was reading. It's no wonder she took quickly to piloting a tank 

Her addition helped them pull off quite the turn around in their first practice battle.

Speaking of Mako, they sure found a creative way of waking her up in the morning. I know I'd freak out if there was a tank driving into my neighborhood and firing a shot. 

And it looks like there was an actual reason for them being on a large ship. Apparently being on solid land is a rare event for most schools. I wonder what's the cause behind the shift to Academies/communities being primarily located on large city-sized shipping vessels. 

Well, looking forward to seeing how there first mock battle against another academy turns out.


----------



## Revan21 (Oct 23, 2012)

I didn't like the way their training battle went down. No one was able to hit them (and when it did that was a dud) yet they took out everyone with one shot, even the heavier class tanks. It was just too convenient.

The paintjob on the M3 and the Stug looks rather silly, all of them should have kept the decoriting restricted to the interiour. 

I loved the gunshot wakeup call they had to give to Mako 

And another carrier ship shows up without even explaining their own. I'm thinking the world must be really overpopulated in the future.


----------



## Muk (Oct 23, 2012)

i can't wait  for the next episode and see the resulting mock battle 

i totally agree with mako


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 23, 2012)

Well, that's one way to wake up a person..........and the entire neighborhood.  

And when we thought their carrier was huge, here comes an even bigger one.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 23, 2012)

Loved it when Isuzu got turned on by that round being fired.

Waking up at 6am is not something anyone can just do.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 24, 2012)

lol, oh gosh, the tank on that less than spectacular bridge was pretty intimidating. The kind of bridge I'd hardly trust walking across. I'm sure no one would have been hurt if they all went crashing through it.  How cute their tank accessories are. But good thing they just stuck to the interior unlike the others. xD;


----------



## Revan21 (Oct 30, 2012)

The battle didn't make much sense, as usual and it was even more LOL-worthy when they moved into town and the folks were delighted to have their shops crushed 

The student council team was the most hilarious in this episode. I find the glasses girl to be rather annoying but when she was unable to hit an enemy tank from a meter away, then they got shot to pieces in return, that was a great comedic moment 

And of course, Miho's Pz.IV dominated the field and managed to take out three tanks, with having a good shot on the leader too. Well, it would have been too good for them to win at this point.

I liked Isuzu's family drama too. It was kept short, and because of her mother's constant faintings I found the situation to be more funny than angsty 

And the creators don't leave much breathing room for the characters, they are already at the championships :amazed


----------



## Muk (Oct 30, 2012)

wtf they already are at the nationals? 

still a nice fight , the action is actually pretty good paced 

and even though there was drama, it's kept light hearted 

i like this anime, it's rather a relaxing action anime


----------



## Payapaya (Oct 30, 2012)

"Who cares about aiming! Just fire!" 

I must say, kudos to the production team.  The tank on tank action is very entertaining.  Some of the members inexperience was clearly shown, with one group in particular abandoning their tank in the middle of the battle.  Which is funny when you consider that the actual safest place is inside the tank.  Miho on the other hand displayed her talents as a commander.  Let's not forget her team; while they maybe inexperienced, they do have talent.

A Tank destroys your shop?  No problem. You will receive a check for renovations. 

That drama was just an appetizer. The real drama will be between Miho and her sister.  Don't worry Hana you will show your mother just how beautiful tanks can be. 

So we are at the national tournament.  I hope that they got some training in.  I do not mind that we are already at the national tournament.  After all, we get to watch even more tank on tank action.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2012)

Great job of employing guerrilla warfare tactics within the city. Despite the gap in experience between the two teams, Miho did a great job in mounting a comeback and almost pulling off a victory. 

I couldn't care less about Hana's family circumstances. It seemed blown out of proportion, IMO. 

And I can't believe a tournament is already underway.


----------



## Muk (Oct 30, 2012)

is this anime an original IP? cause i've seen 4 chapters of the manga, but it feels like it just came to life after the anime was announced 

i hope they'll give it a season 2 or something after the 26  12 episodes.

those tank on tank actions are totally badass


----------



## Revan21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Muk said:


> after the 26 episodes.



It has 12


----------



## Muk (Oct 30, 2012)

what?  noooo 

yeah i hope 2nd season after 12 episodes


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 30, 2012)

It's ashame, it's a pretty good anime.

And Episode 4 was so full of nice moves and lulz.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 31, 2012)

Even though the shells were not actually explosive, im surprised they let the crowd get that close to the battle, or didnt designate the crowded city area's as offlimits (civi's can still be hit by debris, or even a stray shell, especially given how awful some of their aiming was)

Also wondering if they'll be able to get upgraded, more modern tanks, or if they're stuck with a mostly inferior combat force. And please explain the deal with living on super-super carriers..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 5, 2012)

*Ep 6 of Girls und Panzer Postponed One Week*



> According to the official blog, the episode 6 of Girls und Panzer was announced to be postponed due to various circumstances and will be aired on November 19th. A special program "Episode 5.5: I'll introduce!" will be aired on November 12th, instead. As a result, the airing of the final episode can be delayed more than one week. The airing date of the final episode will be announced before the episode 11.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2012)

If only they sold cakes with those tank designs. I'd be all over it. 

And Miho's older sister makes her appearance. Typical setup that quickly established her as an antagonistic figure.

Yukari must have a lot of free time on her hand if she had the time to edit her reconnaissance video to that extent. And I would have taken the intelligence she gathered with a grain of salt since the enemy did reveal her to be a spy. 

I didn't think we have an opponent who would rely on such immoral tactics so early in the competition. Albeit, it was only one person, but I'm glad Miho and Co were able to turn that into an advantage.


----------



## Muk (Nov 6, 2012)

i think the cargo ship trip back to her own ship would give her enough time to edit that movie 

nice to see other tactics being used already 

wonder what else they will pull out of their hats


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh that spy bit was hillarious!   

The Saunder's leader sure is a character.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 9, 2012)

[Single] GIRLS und PANZER ED Single - Enter Enter MISSION!



Title: GIRLS und PANZER ED Single - Enter Enter MISSION!
Artist: Ankou Team

Tracklist;
1. Enter Enter MISSION!
2. Sore Yuke! Otome no Senshadou!!
3. Enter Enter MISSION! (Instrumental)
4. Sore Yuke! Otome no Senshadou!! (Instrumental)

DDL


----------



## Muk (Nov 11, 2012)

i like the 2nd sound track 

so much of a marching soundtrack of all the voice actors


----------



## Revan21 (Nov 12, 2012)

Damn,
there's just a stupid *recap episode* this week


----------



## Muk (Nov 12, 2012)

is it at least funny? 

edit: still no sub


----------



## Revan21 (Nov 13, 2012)

Muk said:


> is it at least funny?
> 
> edit: still no sub



You get to watch that punisment dance again 

Most groups don't sub the recaps


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 17, 2012)

*Secret Battle between Director and Animators Over Pantsu in Girls und Panzer*



> According to the Tweet of director Mizushima Tsutomu, he noticed that some animators of Girls und Panzer have been struggling to show pantsu of the characters although Mizushima had promised that there would be no pantsu shown in the anime. He said he will enforce the discipline of the staff to suppress the "resistance", but he would like to praise the courage if someone manages to insert pantsu scenes.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 17, 2012)

A moe-series director NOT wanting to throw in panty shots for FS purposes?


----------



## Revan21 (Nov 20, 2012)

These girls still cannot hit anything but the battle was very exciting nontheless. I missed the M3's coment about the radio girl's tank being the flag of the outfit, so I was really surprised that the battle has ended with Ooran taking out just that one tank 
And why didn't the M3 take a shot on the flag? They were standing a few meters apart, from that close even their shell would have gone through the Sherman's armor 
It was nice from the Americans to play fair (after cheating) and only use five tanks, otherwise ooran would have been overwhelmed. 

Miho's sister also showed a small bit of her good side by allowing Mako to use their helicopter. I cannot wait to see her Tiger IV in action


----------



## Muk (Nov 20, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> A moe-series director NOT wanting to throw in panty shots for FS purposes?


it would be nice change for once to not have pants shot 

i don't really think we need pants shot for this series

loved the chase 

and tanks not hitting stuff while moving, i think only with the M1 and the latest generation do they have 'stabilizing' aim so that you can hit while also moving. otherwise the barrel will just sway up and down in any direction while moving.

it'd be near impossible to hit while driving


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2012)

Figures the opponent would go the honorable route after finding out one of their own was utilizing an unfair advantage during the battle. It made for a more enjoyable and eventually matched battle. Also, it was good seeing Hana make such a key contribution in deciding the victor.


----------



## Revan21 (Nov 22, 2012)

OVA preview

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4U0_HxnhLI8[/YOUTUBE]

Who needs pantsu when you got swimsuits?

It will be on the first Blu-Ray volume, released on December 21


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Nov 22, 2012)

jus  wanna say that even tho' ive enjoyed the tank art/3D, i reaaly thought the design of that ''HeliKopter'' at the end of this last ep. was very spiffy~

Gonna now check if they can actally look/be that light in the wing-parts irl, hehee~


----------



## Muk (Nov 27, 2012)

wait so they spend more time on character development etc than on the actual round 2  

that's lulz worthy 

i hope they don't skip out on too many other rounds

but it seems like they got themselves a tiger 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2012)

What a very odd episode. It was all over the place. Sure it had a nice and warming feel to it but it felt scattered. I appreciate the fact that we're able to learn about the circumstances surrounding Miho's past and why she eventually ran way from her family, but the second half of the episode being spent on locating additional panzer units threw me for a loop. Having more units is always a good thing, I just didn't believe we'd have another episode allocated to searching for them.

Because of that we had quite the letdown. They essentially had the 2nd round battle happen off-screen. Why even bother making out their next opponents to be a legitimate threat if they get taken out with minimal effort?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2012)

*Blu-ray Releases of Girls und Panzer Postponed Due to Delay in OVA Production*



			
				MAL said:
			
		

> According to the official website, the releases of "Girls und Panzer" Blu-rays except for the first volume will be postponed one month due to the delay in the production of the Blu-ray-only OVAs. The producer explained that the quality of the second episode of the OVA would be unsatisfactory if it were released as scheduled.


----------



## Revan21 (Nov 29, 2012)

At least now we know that each BD will have an OVA not just the first one. That's good news


----------



## Muk (Nov 29, 2012)

more content


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 3, 2012)

So obvious Katyusha has a height complex so of course she'd come off as pompous. That whole battle had trap written all over it and in that situation with that bomb being dropped at the end too. When it rains it pours.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2012)

Should have figured that Sono and Co. would be the ones to drive the newest tank. Why else would they be shown in the OP prominently with everyone else.

It was obvious the enemy was luring Miho and Co. into a trap. Too bad they got swept up in their most recent victory and grew a bit too cocky. I'm not sure how Miho plans to get them through this round with the odds stacked against them. The added pressure concerning the fate of their school doesn't help one bit.


----------



## Muk (Dec 4, 2012)

that whole thing with the family pride

i knew her sister wasn't such an awful big sister
looks like big sis wants to let her do her own little thing


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLoY_vtLdVY[/YOUTUBE]I could listen to this forever


----------



## Muk (Dec 7, 2012)

i could too


----------



## Revan21 (Dec 7, 2012)

And the Crunchyroll releases have actually cut the song out   


The OST for this is going to be glorious. 
Let's hope it will include the song's full version 

Edit: it comes out on Dec 26, 2012 



But now I'm kind of disappointed they didn't get the girls of Saint Gloriana to sing the British Grenadiers March 

[vimeo]55174512[/vimeo]


----------



## Revan21 (Dec 10, 2012)

Am I reading this right,


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 10, 2012)

^Looks like thats the case.


----------



## Muk (Dec 10, 2012)

girls und panzer not among the nominations


----------



## Revan21 (Dec 10, 2012)

Best Club-themed anime?
Or maybe Surprise Hit?


Episode 9 RAW

Wow, most intense battle yet. They really blew each other away in this episode :amazed

The question is, who got the other team's flag first? Damn cliffhangers 


Party HARD


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 10, 2012)

It should have at least been nominated for Surprise Hit. I'd vote for it.


----------



## Muk (Dec 10, 2012)

yeah how did they determine the nomination 

it definitely is a surprise hit


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 10, 2012)

There was a nomination thread up for a few weeks and everyone could nominate something for each category. I don't think GuP got a lot of nominations for any category.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 11, 2012)

Damn, the ending had me on the edge of my seat wondering who was able to get the fatal hit first. Damn you cliffhanger 




Revan21 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My second favorite scene of the entire episode. First being Miho and Co. performing that embarrassing dance to raise morale.


----------



## Muk (Dec 11, 2012)

dat second half 
so much panzer action


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 11, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> My second favorite scene of the entire episode. First being Miho and Co. performing that embarrassing dance to raise morale.



No doubt you do what you gotta do to raise spirits. That dance and song are brands of Oarai now.

Ah such a cliffhanger indeed, can't wait for the next episode.


----------



## Muk (Dec 11, 2012)

feels like next week is going to be more or less back to the relaxed style after resolving the cliffhanger


----------



## Revan21 (Dec 11, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Damn, the ending had me on the edge of my seat wondering who was able to get the fatal hit first. Damn you cliffhanger



The Oorai team, I believe 
They got a clean hit on the base of the T34. No way it survived that.
On the other hand, it's most likely that the russians hit the side of Oorai's flagtank and only blew their track away.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 11, 2012)

all dat dancing...


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 12, 2012)

The anglerfish dance.  I lost it when they suddenly showed up on the jumbotron.


----------



## Revan21 (Dec 12, 2012)

As if it wasn't embarrassing enough without an audience

Just noticed the ED, 
I guess the Anteater(?) squad is joining the Oarai forces in the next episode?

*Spoiler*: __ 









The blond girl looks like a character of Matsumoto Leiji :amazed


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 15, 2012)

Well, it looks like episode 11 is thrown up in the air as it could be delayed. Instead episode 10.5 will air. Also it looks like episode 11 and 12 won't possibly air till spring 2013.:S


----------



## Revan21 (Dec 15, 2012)

Okay, it's time to get the torches   



> The time slot for the last week in this season will have Ep.10.5 『紹介します ２！』 (I'd introduce 2) instead. The last two episodes will be broadcast in 2013, tentatively March. This ep.10.5 will be included in BD/DVD vol.5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Payapaya (Dec 15, 2012)

Well that sucks.  

I am surprised though that they will be able to fit those two episodes during the spring season.  You would think that it would be filled with the series premiering.

If they bring news of a second season I think all can be forgiven.


----------



## Muk (Dec 15, 2012)

if they bring a 2nd season i'll forgive them, else it's the torches


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 15, 2012)

Well this blows tremendously.


----------



## Muk (Dec 16, 2012)

so this week and next week we'll have 10 and 10.5?  and in march we'll have 11/12?  damn it


----------



## Muk (Dec 18, 2012)

i can't believe they put world of tanks reference in there 

yeah but this character introduction was so short it felt like it needed at least another episode or so and they just rushed it 

maybe 10.5 will give us the character introduction that's needed 

i feel like i gotta watch that kelly's heroes now


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 18, 2012)

They didn't waste any time in wrapping up the semi-finals and going right into the finals. I'm just glad they shone a little light on how each individual team got to spend their last day before the big showdown. 

It was obvious that in facing her former team in the finals, she'd also be facing her old demons. That's probably why I liked the fact that she got to have a talk the former teammate she saved. It was a much needed talk and probably reinforced the notion that she did in fact did the right thing in saving her that day and in continuing to practice panzer. 

I can't wait to see the last two episodes. The finals should be entertaining. Besides, 3+ months go by faster than one actually realizes


----------



## Revan21 (Dec 18, 2012)

Also we should be getting some BD-specials during that time


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 18, 2012)

Revan21 said:


> Also we should be getting some BD-specials during that time



I'm going to try to avoid being spoiled by them (no, not as in spoiler alert but being pampered). I'm a hardened veteran (and a masochist) who's use to waiting long lengths of time for series to be released/produced/ or even subbed. 

Hell, I'm still in a decade+ long wait for a certain series (47 episodes in all) to finish being subbed. The pacing had increased with 11 episodes subbed this year and 13 episodes released a year prior.

Only 11 episodes left to go 

*still remembers purchasing a VHS copy of the fansub (episodes 1-4) back in the late 90's...*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2012)

*Sequel to Girls und Panzer Under Contemplation*


			
				MAL said:
			
		

> According to Joyo Newspaper, a sequel to Girls und Panzer has been under contemplation. The article reported that the anime greatly contributed to the promotion of the tourism in the model city Oarai.
> 
> Director Mizushima Tsutomu apologized on his blog for the delayed airing of the remaining two episodes and said "I don't think the episode 12 will be the end of the story. I'll show something to repay the fans' supports."


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 25, 2012)

Cute series, be good if it continued.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 25, 2012)

Cute series for us, yes. But its a major deal right now in Japan so this was expected.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 25, 2012)

Update on the sequel and its denying that report.



> Hirooka, a publicity staff member for the Girls und Panzer anime, posted on the anime's official blog that there are currently no plans for a sequel. Hirooka specifically described the newspaper report as "mistaken information" and apologized for the confusion among fans.
> 
> He added, "Of course, the possibility [of a sequel] is not zero, but first, the entire staff is working our hardest on the broadcast of episode 11 and 12. We ask for your continued support."





We'll see how long that denial lasts.


----------



## Muk (Dec 26, 2012)

what is girls und panzer's ranking in japan?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 26, 2012)

It ranked number three in the Blu ray sales. On a side note, it gives me a good feeling that vol. 4 of Horizon S2 ranked number one.


----------



## Muk (Dec 26, 2012)

holy cow rank 3 
super awesome
gives me hope for season 2


----------



## Revan21 (Dec 26, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> It ranked number three in the Blu ray sales. On a side note, it gives me a good feeling that vol. 4 of Horizon S2 ranked number one.



I'm happy for both


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 26, 2012)

This and Horizon both doing so well is fantastic news. Makes me hopeful for extra seasons of both.


----------



## Muk (Dec 26, 2012)

Sauders is recruiting xD


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 26, 2012)

That's awesome 

"and our penetration rating is higher than any innuendo would allow us to admit." - This was in the description. I started cracking up so bad


----------



## Muk (Dec 26, 2012)

I didn't realize Yukarin was posing herself Sergeant Oddball from Kelly's Heroes


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 26, 2012)

Revan, as much as I enjoy that H-pic you should probably fix the link.


----------



## Revan21 (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorry, it has been fixed


----------



## Muk (Dec 26, 2012)

nice summary and explanation 

yeah the whole meta tank driving rules getting explained was nice


----------



## Revan21 (Dec 30, 2012)

The second disc is pure awesomeness 

*GIRLS und PANZER - Original Soundtrack*



> Tracklist
> 
> Disc 1
> 01 - Senshadou March- Panzer Vor!
> ...


----------



## Muk (Dec 30, 2012)

omg all those awesome march songs on disc 2 
can't wait 

btw Erika with lyrics/voices


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 30, 2012)

If anyone needs a DDL version:

Disc 1
Disc 2+Scans


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 31, 2012)

As long as they keep the main focus of the show on Tanks, I would love a second season. 

With those sales, they would be hard pressed to not make a sequel.


----------



## Revan21 (Jan 2, 2013)

My vote goes to the Afrika Korps swimsuits but the Sanada ribbons are fine too 

LOL'd hard on the rain pouring down


----------



## Muk (Jan 2, 2013)

:rofl rain pour down at the end


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 2, 2013)

Damn you mother nature!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 2, 2013)

So, Panzer theme swimsuits exists. I learn something new everyday


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 3, 2013)

Momo clearly had the best swimsuit


----------



## Revan21 (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## Muk (Jan 11, 2013)

i miss this show


----------



## Muk (Jan 13, 2013)

dat strap on :rofl


----------



## Muk (Jan 22, 2013)

anyone got data on the 2nd blue ray disk sales number?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 22, 2013)

Vol. 2 didn't show up in the top rankings so I'm not sure.

*Blu-ray*
*1, 12,322 12,322 Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai! vol.2
*2, *4,888 *4,888 Yuru Yuri♪♪ vol.5
*3, *3,853 *3,853 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita vol.5
*4, *1,035 *1,035 Kamisama Hajimemashita vol.2
*5, **,720 *4,625 K vol.4
*6, **,542 28,984 Sword Art Online vol.3 Limited Edition
*7, **,469 *7,570 Tari Tari vol.5
*8, **,463 19,176 Girls und Panzer vol.1

The volume one sales though...dear god those volume one sales.

*Temporal Blu-ray + DVD Sales Rankings for Autumn 2012* _the first volumes_
*1, 19,176 Girls und Panzer
*2, 17,129 Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai!
*3, 12,674 To LOVE-Ru Darkness
*4, 11,723 Gintama' Enchousen
*5, 11,405 Little Busters!
*6, *9,928 Hidamari Sketch x Honeycomb
*7, *8,792 K
*8, *8,675 Initial D Fifth Stage 
*9, *8,043 Psycho-Pass
10, *6,249 Kamisama Hajimemashita
11, *2,497 Onii-chan Dakedo Ai Sae Areba Kankeinai yo ne!
12, *2,494 Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun
13, *2,392 Jormungand: Perfect Order
14, *2,184 Busou Shinki
15, *1,759 Ixion Saga DT


----------



## Jamibu (Jan 22, 2013)

Well, Girls und Panzer Vol. 2 will be released on February 22, 2013. It was supposed to be released this January but it got pushed to February(along with other volumes pushed by 1 month as well) because of production delay for the 2nd OVA to be included in Vol. 2 from what I read.


----------



## Revan21 (Feb 1, 2013)

OVA.2 "Survival War" PV

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4NpHn8rOjI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Muk (Feb 1, 2013)

ahh i can't wait


----------



## Revan21 (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Muk (Feb 14, 2013)

my body is ready


----------



## Jamibu (Feb 14, 2013)

*Girls und Panzer Episode 11 PV:*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FumQMbS_9Bw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 14, 2013)

March can't get here fast enough.


----------



## Muk (Feb 14, 2013)

how did they fit everything that they showed in there PV in a single 26 min episode? 

that's like the entire final match with some epic turn overs


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Revan21 (Mar 8, 2013)

OVA.3 'Schoolship War' PV

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qo3pf3LCUqc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 13, 2013)

*Japanese Army To Display a Real Tank at a Live Event of Girls und Panzer*



> According to the official Twitter account of Oarai Tourist Association, Japan Ground Self-Defense Force (JGSDF) will display a  main battle tank at Oarai Kairaku Festival to be held on March 24th. Oarai City is the model town of Girls und Panzer and the festival features the tank anime. JGSDF Camp Tsuchiura said they could have brought their tank to Oarai Anglerfish Festival held last November if they had known the live event of Girls und Panzer a few months earlier. They tried to bring the newest  MBT but couldn't due to the concern about possible damages to the expensive tank.





I would be pretty pumped to see a tank up close and personal. Wish I were there.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 18, 2013)

Good lord that Maus is a monster, looked like it was firing railgun shells instead of normal ones.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 19, 2013)

I give them credit for handling everything Black Forest has thrown at them so far. The smoke screen, strategic placement and excellent use of the terrain can be attributed to their commander.

And it figures Miho would be put in the same exact situation as before when she was with her former team.

But you had to believe that lone enemy tank they spotted in the city was going to bait them into a trap and they still went after it. So, not only are they heavily out numbered but they have to deal with that behemoth called Mauser. They have their work cut out for them


----------



## Muk (Mar 19, 2013)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> *Japanese Army To Display a Real Tank at a Live Event of Girls und Panzer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit 

those nerds must be pretty pumped to actually get a real tank xD

can't wait for the episode 

edit:
dem prez was fucking awesome 

teasing the enemy ranks and sowing chaos 

david vs goliath  holy shit that mauser is huge ... now i wanna read up on it on the wiki xD


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 19, 2013)

Haha Prez was hillarious with the hit and runs.   So funny that one tank got it twice and the girl was flipping out.  


As for the Panser VIII Maus (not Mauser), I'm surprised they didn't get out of there before it could even fire.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 19, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> Haha Prez was hillarious with the hit and runs.   So funny that one tank got it twice and the girl was flipping out.
> 
> 
> As for the Panser VIII Maus (not Mauser), I'm surprised they didn't get out of there before it could even fire.



Looks like they were in awe of its massiveness to even think that. I'm sorry but if I'm face to face with that I'm getting out of there at the speed of light.


----------



## Muk (Mar 19, 2013)

now to wonder how they'll dismantle the panzer viii maus . it used to be called mammoth :rofl

wonder here command & conquer got their mammoth tank


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 19, 2013)

Muk said:


> now to wonder how they'll dismantle the panzer viii maus . it used to be called mammoth :rofl




They will either sink it in some pit, have a building collapse over it, or simply just leave the slowpoke behind




Muk said:


> wonder here command & conquer got their mammoth tank



Those were really useful in every game they have appeared 
Except for the walker Mk.II, I hardly ever used that in _Tiberian Sun_


----------



## Muk (Mar 19, 2013)

mk2 was crap

the soviet and gdi mammoth were awesome  

btw who's up for a girls and panzer rewatch marathon


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm, but I'll only do it next Monday, before the final ep airs


----------



## Muk (Mar 19, 2013)

i wonder if the maus stops if you collapse a building on top of it... well maybe if it's one of those 4 story apartments it should be enough mass to crush it

btw what manga was the prez holding in this episode


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 25, 2013)

Woah.  

Better not end in a Tie.


----------



## Muk (Mar 25, 2013)

holy shit nice images  can't wait for subs


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 25, 2013)

Tank drifting


----------



## Warden Axel (Mar 25, 2013)

I really like how such an idea has been this successful


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 25, 2013)

Go away fake mod


----------



## majinveggito (Mar 26, 2013)

That was a bold strategy they employed to take down the Mausser and set up a one on one showdown between both teams flag carriers. Damn, I'm going to miss this series, but I'm glad they were able to win the tourny in the end on their own strength while overcoming all the odds.


----------



## Muk (Mar 26, 2013)

though it was a fairy tail ending it was still damn satisfying


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 26, 2013)

It was a good ending.  

Wonder if there will be a second season?


----------



## Muk (Mar 28, 2013)

btw anyone got the full length op and ed songs?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 28, 2013)

Muk said:


> btw anyone got the full length op and ed songs?



[Single] GIRLS und PANZER OP Single - DreamRiser 
[Single] GIRLS und PANZER ED Single - Enter Enter MISSION!


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 28, 2013)

Subbed OVAs 

*[AK-Submarines] GIRLS und PANZER OVA2

[AK-Submarines] GIRLS und PANZER OVA3*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 28, 2013)

The specials seem to be trying to make up for the lack of overt fanservice in the main series by giving the audience swimsuits and hotspring scenes  

I'm just glad that the series finally addresses why the hell the most schools in that world are built on ships!!

I was hoping the reason would be dark in nature 

It was also good to see the different programs of the school and sections of the ship covered. 

As for the camping special Yukari seemed to be especially gun-ho about it. Not surprising since she seems like the wilderness survival type. xDD


----------



## Muk (Mar 30, 2013)

are there any more subs for the other tank corner ovas?


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 30, 2013)

not yet


----------



## Muk (Mar 30, 2013)

hope they will sub the others as well


----------



## Revan21 (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## Muk (Apr 28, 2013)

hell yeah tank ova and movie 

can't wait for them


----------



## Revan21 (Apr 28, 2013)

They could have come up with something more creative or informative instead of just having the girls perform that sily dance, without any dialogue 

Next OVA looks more promising


----------



## Muk (Apr 28, 2013)

yeah more tank information
or if they would make all the girls dance different dance it ain't bad either


----------



## Revan21 (Apr 28, 2013)

Muk said:


> yeah more tank information



Or the history of the other schools?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2013)

You had to have known that one of these specials would have the anglerfish dance. I just thought they would have gotten it out of the way much earlier in the specials/ova


----------



## Revan21 (Apr 30, 2013)

, not just a recap 

I had expected as much, considering how long it takes for them to release it.


----------



## Muk (Apr 30, 2013)

hell yes


----------



## Revan21 (May 2, 2013)

New character Nishi Kinuyo, and her Type 97 Chi-Ha tank has been introduced. She seems to be the leader of the official Japanese team that has been defeated by the BlackForestPeak team in the very first round of the tournament.



I don't think they are planning to show that battle in the movie. The outcome is already known and the movie is supposed to be sequel. So I expect they will come back to even the score with the Nishizumi's


----------



## Muk (May 2, 2013)

maybe 2nd season of the tournament xD


----------



## Revan21 (May 2, 2013)

Attack on Panzer 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f24BtONvbNw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=se881cxfXeM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 2, 2013)

SnK OP goes with everything . Seriously those were epic though.


----------



## Revan21 (May 11, 2013)

OVA.5 'Snow War' Preview

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ktaRqVg_Gc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Muk (May 11, 2013)

can't wait for the extras


----------



## Muk (Jun 5, 2013)

are these the extra or just the ova?


----------



## Revan21 (Jun 5, 2013)

By the filesize I think it's both the 'Snow War' short OVA and Yukari's 5th tank corner in file.


----------



## Muk (Jun 5, 2013)

just snow wars

but holy shit dat recon 

and playing those double agents to get dem intel with that shoco drinks 

i would not want to be their opponents, they'd totally smooth talk their way into any strategy i'd come up with xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2013)

I guess Yukari's habit of wanting to infiltrate the enemies camp hasn't changed since the last time she tried it. This time it worked to perfection 

And I learned more about military survival in frigid weather in one 15 minute segment than I have during my entire life.


----------



## Revan21 (Jun 7, 2013)

OVA.6 'Enkai War' preview

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANPjh52f5TQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Muk (Jun 25, 2013)

dat pres sitting on the massage chair  totally chill


----------



## Kirito (Oct 18, 2013)

just recently finished this shit for light viewing and it's really good. it's a ww2 tank strategy show masquerading as a moe anime.

9/10, the minus 1 point being that IT'S NOT LONGER.

new season when? 



Kirito said:


> oh lawd, another supposed "deconstruction" of the TANK GENRE, just wait for the moe ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) to mention this



i am sorry for being such a motherfucking idiot when this came out.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 18, 2013)

Apology accepted.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 18, 2013)

I forget if there is a new season coming out or not, the series sold pretty god damn well and their is room for more content.


----------



## Revan21 (Oct 18, 2013)

Kirito said:


> new season when?



Just a movie and an OVA for now


----------



## Majinsaga (Oct 19, 2013)

People actually like this garbage? Man, fuck humanity.


----------



## Muk (Oct 19, 2013)

go troll somewhere else

girls und panzer is awesome. any new when the movie is suppose to come out ?


----------



## Kirito (Oct 19, 2013)

Majinsaga said:


> People actually like this garbage? Man, fuck humanity.



i said the same shit when this first came out. then when i gave it a chance, it's great. i like that GUP doesn't try too hard. it sets its own rules and its own universe while making sense at the same time. it's not just girls frolicking around doing tea and cakes while the tanks are an afterthought. they're actually balanced. it's like code geass without the excess drama and pointless angst.

give it a try until ep 4. it's real good.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 19, 2013)

Don't try getting through Majin Saga, the guy is pretty dedicated to his cause.

Most people didn't know what to think of GuP, but it completely blew away everyones expectations.


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 22, 2014)

OVA images


----------



## Muk (Mar 22, 2014)

new ova? what about the movie


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 22, 2014)

There's still no release date for the movie. The OVA comes out in July.


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 29, 2014)

OVA Preview

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owvsCdmPRGw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kirito (Mar 29, 2014)

Revan21 said:


> OVA Preview
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owvsCdmPRGw[/YOUTUBE]



dammit i thought it was a link to a new ep or something 

better than nothing i guess 

thanks revan


SEASON 2 WHEN


----------



## Revan21 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quality trailer

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJiMAlfHhYE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Muk (Apr 4, 2014)

must have ova


----------



## wibisana (Apr 8, 2014)

Kirito said:


> i wont recommend sora no woto, upotte, or strike girls. same themes as gup but different genres. sora no woto is more slice of life, upotte and strike girls only worth ur time if you dont care much about good plot or if ur military weapons otaku
> 
> nobuna is good but novels are better. only thing i dont like about nobuna is that she puts too much trust in saru when saru sometimes overextends his boundaries and has no sense of responsibility. all his achievements are either luck or other soldiers did it for him. his primary use is diplomat and hes very good in sweet talking. haha saru is the only guy i hate from the oda nobuna series
> 
> for gup in ep 6 they had 3 decent tanks (vs saunders rite?). angelfish panzer 4, hippo stug, and rabbit m3 lee. if u didnt know tank accuracy way down on moving targets especially only 1. while stug is good its like a sniper. no good in open combat, more for waiting in bushes. m3 lee is only good but the first years are still incompetent in ep 6 lol



thank you, try those later

based on my calculation
it barely 100 m and they like training in 850 m range shot right? lol
it is not that annoying, but you know the feels when your girl (or cute girl) fuck up but you just cant scold her because they just too cute XD
I got that all the time 

every time I see them missed I feels that


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2014)

I can't believe that this exists and that it's selling so well
Almost makes me want to get into it


----------



## Kirito (Apr 8, 2014)

wibisana said:


> thank you, try those later
> based on my calculation
> it barely 100 m and they like training in 850 m range shot right? lol
> it is not that annoying, but you know the feels when your girl (or cute girl) fuck up but you just cant scold her because they just too cute XD
> ...



ah yeah but moving tank is different from stationary target
and its been their first official match and 2nd team battle
momo is worthless as gunner in 38t and freshman team sucks 
its only by luck that stug missed the go ahead shot
but yea i agree should have ended the math there

what are your impressions of black forest battle?



Zaru said:


> I can't believe that this exists and that it's selling so well
> Almost makes me want to get into it



its really fun and if you know your tanks then its double fun
my grandpa was a tank operator in ww2 so i like this


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 8, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I can't believe that this exists and that it's selling so well
> Almost makes me want to get into it



Come join the dark side.

Its actually petty good, you probably won't regret it.


----------



## Muk (Apr 8, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I can't believe that this exists and that it's selling so well
> Almost makes me want to get into it


you missed out on some awesomeness

not as awesome as klk but still it was damn good show back when it was airing 

it's like a hidden gem


----------



## wibisana (Apr 8, 2014)

Kirito said:


> ah yeah but moving tank is different from stationary target
> and its been their first official match and 2nd team battle
> momo is worthless as gunner in 38t and freshman team sucks
> its only by luck that stug missed the go ahead shot
> ...



well if this anime have more episodes and Black forest is not main/final opponent (his sister)
the battle should have ended in here

because height advantages and they have small tank confusing enemy's rank. perfect chance to target enemy's flag

or at least they could disable more tank because they have many chance to do that
in this scene they could at least disable 6 tank


too bad they lack of fire power since tank like Usagi/bunny team only have small round. which can do nothing to the enemy's tank armor, unless hit the weak spot

but it is very well done though last for 3 (2 and half) episodes.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 8, 2014)

wibisana said:


> because height advantages and they have small tank confusing enemy's rank. perfect chance to target enemy's flag



didnt maho put heavy jagd in front of her tank during the mountain offensive? i dont remember


----------



## wibisana (Apr 8, 2014)

Kirito said:


> didnt maho put heavy jagd in front of her tank during the mountain offensive? i dont remember



yeah but prez team put enemy on confusion later, if pres team have bit bigger firepower they should sneak and shot the flag tank. but again not gonna be so easy since they facing Maho.

I am saying if they face another enemy that place pretty much seals victory. 
because you defend on top hill yet have one behind enemy lines.

pull this to enemy flag and shot it (if have firepower). that will seals it


----------



## Kirito (Apr 8, 2014)

ah the hetzer troll? yea that was nice 

what i found stupid was when the maus came. sodoko team was stupid should have backed out same with stug. smh lol


----------



## wibisana (Apr 8, 2014)

Kirito said:


> ah the hetzer troll? yea that was nice
> 
> what i found stupid was when the maus came. sodoko team was stupid should have backed out same with stug. smh lol



lol they used to stand fight bigger bullies. so one mauss is nothing to them lol


----------



## Muk (Apr 8, 2014)

yeah the teams been fighting bullies all the time 

totally awesome

and how they beat the crap out of the maus was awesome too


----------



## Jamibu (Jun 5, 2014)

Latest Anzio OVA PV:


----------



## Kirito (Jun 5, 2014)

fellow comrades, it has been too long. 

its finally here. 

now when does the movie come out again


----------



## Muk (Jun 5, 2014)

finally  when does the sub come out, then when does the movie come out


----------



## Revan21 (Jun 5, 2014)

This is gonna be sooo awesome 




Muk said:


> finally  when does the sub come out, then when does the movie come out



The sub? 
The OVA episode won't be released before July 25 



The GuP petit nendo set went up for pre-order 



Don't miss it guys! I know I won't


----------



## Kirito (Jul 3, 2014)

first 5 minutes of the ova

its raw though



will be watching it, i need my GUP fix


----------



## Revan21 (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Kirito (Jul 7, 2014)

what are the subbers doing? get to translating the raw ffs, the haruhi raw was translated in under a week.


----------



## Muk (Jul 7, 2014)

guess there isn't much love for GuP anymore 
it was so in back when the anime was airing


----------



## Muk (Jul 7, 2014)

hope commie subs this once they have some time


----------



## Revan21 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hiryuu confirmed that they are going to sub the OVA 
eventually


----------



## Muk (Jul 10, 2014)

good news 
i can wait


----------



## Kirito (Jul 11, 2014)

OH MY GOOOOOOODDDDDD
ITS OUUUUUUTTTTTT


----------



## Revan21 (Jul 11, 2014)

Revan21 said:


> Subs are out!



Italians just need paaastaaa and nothing else matters.
Too bad Yukari's infiltration did not end in a thrilling way like last time.

Loved every minute of the battle, the way all Oorai teams had their roles to play, and the Italians were quite hilarious with their constant errors in strategy. I could also guess in advance that Caesar and Hina's duel will end in a draw, all for the sake of their friendship, but I'm fine with that, since they gave us the best fight of the battle.

And there's no better way to end a day with a big feast. The Italians really should have put more effort into their fighting though 

That last scene was an absolute killer too 

All in all, it was a great episode. Very much looking forward to the movie.



Subs are fine, btw. A few written texts are not translated though.


----------



## Muk (Jul 11, 2014)

great episode 

yeah that rival fight had some great action


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2014)

Not sure why, but I'm in the mood for some Italian for dinner tonight 

For such a lengthy battle, the results sure were one-sided


----------



## Muk (Jul 13, 2014)

well it was kinda clear, if the other girls didn't really put effort into the fight and just think of eating and party they would get rekt


----------



## Kirito (Jul 13, 2014)

anchovy is a good commander if you think about it. she could have beaten miho right there if she just had better tanks or if pepperoni didnt screw up.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 13, 2014)

Kirito said:


> anchovy is a good commander if you think about it. she could have beaten miho right there if she just had better tanks or if pepperoni didnt screw up.



To be fair, 11 isn't all that different than 10. xD

Sure it can mean the difference between winning or losing, life or death.....


----------



## Muk (Jul 13, 2014)

pepperoni wasn't taking this battle serious enough and just did whatever she wanted ...

at least anchovy took the loss like a good sportswoman


----------



## wibisana (Jul 20, 2014)

they kinda put all we like in 40 min
meeting scene
spying scene
training scene
cooking - eating scene 
rivalry
Fight/war scene
celebration scene

I should be grateful but somehow most of scene seems half-assed (repeat from normal episode)
could be better but not bad,


----------



## Jamibu (Jul 25, 2014)

Movie PV:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmGYEx-ka3M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Muk (Jul 25, 2014)

it's against their biggest fan


----------



## Kirito (Jul 25, 2014)

i need spoilers

stat

like i need it very bad you dont know how bad


----------



## Revan21 (Jun 6, 2015)

New PV

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1i3FQzHhps[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Muk (Jun 6, 2015)

omg a must see


----------



## Revan21 (Oct 28, 2015)

New PV and CM

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oqk8Eg1A0RI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-w-K6Id0wI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Muk (Oct 28, 2015)

Release it already!!!


----------



## Revan21 (Oct 28, 2015)

Not until next Spring, 
the Blu-Ray I mean


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 27, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2021)

So how many more films does das Finale have to go before it's done.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 28, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> So how many more films does das Finale have to go before it's done.


There are 6 movies total according to MAL. And  the third one already came out.


----------

